# No need to dechlorinize tap water?



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I was told by an experienced aquarist that adding water conditioner will do more harm than good. If I let the tab water to sit it long enough (a few days?), the Chlorine will come up. Is that true?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard after the water filtration (uv?) project is completed we won't be having chlorine in our water, some time is 2013 I believe, so we might not need to worry about it anymore at that point if it were true.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Sitting the water will let the chlorine out, and agitating the water will release it faster. I just have no room to store enough water for my water changes. I used to do that when I only had a 10g to worry about.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

is there chloramine in Vancouver tap water? chlorine will evaporate after 24 - 48 hours.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe we only have chlorine in our tap water.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread discusses that in more detail. Depends on where in the lower mainland you live as to whether you will have chlorine or chloramine.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/how-long-does-take-de-chlorinate-tap-water-4256/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't want to use dechlorinators you have 2 choices, age it in a holding tank or run it through a charcoal filter. There are domestic and commercial charcoal setups. If you're patient, you can use a Brita water filter.  What they will not do though, is bind heavy metals. If you choose to age the water, make sure you splash the water in to degas it and off gas as much chlorine as possible, or you can run a circulation pump to help the chlorine to evaporate.

What did this experienced hobbyist tell you was harmful in dechlorinators? I think we'd all like to know. Or is he referring to temperature differences and trapped gases in the pipes, which has nothing to do with the dechlorinator, but fresh tap water?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

He did not say any specific harm.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a small 20 g tank. As soon as finish WC, I fill enough tap water in a small bucket and let it sit for a week for the next WC.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Our tap water is loaded with heavy metals, silicates etc. Chlorine is the least of your worries with our tap water as I believe we have the lowest Chlorine concentration in Canada. Water conditioners are essential in binding up metals etc. I cant think of any reason a standard water conditioner would be harmful. Always better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, dechlorinators do more than just remove chlorine. They should be more accurately labelled as conditioners.

And I think even if GVRD doesn't use chlorine, not sure, but if they do detect higher levels of bacteria, say coliforms, they have substations to inject chlorine on a need-basis. And theyre not gonna advertise that fact, so better safe than sorry!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Paul, I do what You do, I age My Water... in 5 gal Jugs for a week-2 weeks about 10 Jugs on the Go at anyone time. I never use Conditioners.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick WC's or top ups get dechlor.(Or if I get lazy & don't top up my aged water)
If I'm getting warm water from my tap I'll add dechlor for sure.
I have aged water that I don't dechlor tho.
I usually age about 60-70G of water & keep it heated.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the main risk associated with our tap water isn't chlorine (and grant its actually the lowest concentration in north america ) it is in fact heavy metals, mainly copper. Using warm water increases this tremendously. silicates are a by-product of the parent material in our watersheds and are in rather small quantities (but they do build up in the aquarium). during the rainy parts of the year things are very dilute. when the reservoirs get low in the warmer months there tends to be more in the water lke tanins, metals and slightly more nutrients which are very minimal. 

So yes chlorine is not the only concern in our water, and conditioner definitely has its use, unless you have an ro/di system...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

How about using a python and filling tanks with warm water directly? I add prime and there seems to be nothing wrong with fish, plants. But sometimes I am a little worried if I am doing more than a 30% water change directly with tap water.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Prime is conditioner, so you don't need to worry.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

PaulCheung said:


> I was told by an experienced aquarist that adding water conditioner will do more harm than good. If I let the tab water to sit it long enough (a few days?), the Chlorine will come up. Is that true?


Its only harmful if you over dose by 20X the recommended dosage. Even then the worst case scenario is oxygen depletion. There's more harm in not using it then using it. Thats what your friends should of said


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I also add Equilibrium to the water.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> How about using a python and filling tanks with warm water directly? I add prime and there seems to be nothing wrong with fish, plants. But sometimes I am a little worried if I am doing more than a 30% water change directly with tap water.


This is what I do, and I do at least a 50% change each time, most often 70-80% and have never had any issue with my fish.


----------



## Sea Witch (May 13, 2011)

I'd like to add that most cities have public information available (if you ask for it) about water quality, and everything that's in the water and in what amounts. I used to do this in Calgary regularly before deciding what I was going to do with the tap water before putting it in my tank. 

I hope this helps,


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Do we have chloramine in our tap water?


----------

